# Roamio basic Tuner PQ vs older models (OTA)



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi -

I recently unplugged my Tivo HD from OTA (Amazon Basics antenna w/ amp), since I wanted to test the Tuner on the TV itself (new Samsung F8500 series), and I noticed that the PQ is much better, and CW channel doesn't pixelate anymore. 

For people who have had the new Roamio lines (especially basic), how does the PQ compare to Premieres & Series 3 on OTA ?

Thanks,

Houman


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

houman said:


> Hi -
> 
> I recently unplugged my Tivo HD from OTA (Amazon Basics antenna w/ amp), since I wanted to test the Tuner on the TV itself (new Samsung F8500 series), and I noticed that the PQ is much better, and CW channel doesn't pixelate anymore.
> 
> ...


I have a Roamio basic (about 3 weeks) I also have a S3 648250.
To my eyes the picture quality of the Roamio is not any better than the S3 using hdmi connections to a Samsung un46h7150 tv (recent purchase as well.)

However, the Roamio tuner is far superior to the S3. In that, the Roamio tuner successfully tunes all Los Angles national ota network stations with a 4 bay bowtie UHF antenna, that is indoors barley 6 feet off the floor.
The S3 can only tune ch 2, 4 & 5.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I've noticed that when I set the Roamio video resolution to 1080p instead of 1080i as was the best I could do on the S3 the picture quality was visibly improved. I was not expecting this because all I was doing was telling the TiVo to do the job the TV would have done anyway, but the TiVo seems to have done a better job. So depending upon your TV's signal processor you might see a different result. My TV is a Panasonic TH-65PX600U.


----------



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

very cool! thank you. I was just surprised how much better the TV tuner did PQ wise (though I got the same number of channels)


----------



## pppingme (Apr 21, 2012)

If you're seeing a lower quality picture from your tivo, make sure its not stuck in 480i or something.

Find a show, hit the right arrow, that will tell you what resolution the show is in on the right hand side of the info.

Now hit the up arrow, that will tell you what resolution the tivo is sending to the tv.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Well I spoke too soon... about the Roamio antenna situation.
Seems after the sun goes down, I lose 3 channels (7, 9, 11.)
2 of which I record several shows a week.... Grrrr!
Guess, I'm heading into the attic crawl space after all.


----------



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

I checked the settings and it's set to 1080i for video output. Each channel is output differently (480i, 720p, etc.) but I think the PQ was better on the tuner. I switched back to Tivo HD since the installers mounted the TV yesterday and I wanted to have the TV connected to Tivo.

Teeps: I have the same issue with the different channels, I switched to an amp version of my antenna and it seems to work a bit better (it take a little bit to normalize when tuning to a certain channel)


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

houman said:


> Teeps: I have the same issue with the different channels, I switched to an amp version of my antenna and it seems to work a bit better (it take a little bit to normalize when tuning to a certain channel)


Funny you should say that... I did the same. 
I have a "proper VHF/UHF outdoor" antenna on the other end of the house with an amp connected (using it with PC Tuner Card.)
Took some rerouting in the attic, but I didn't have to run any new cables.
With the "proper antenna" Roamio seems happy now. I'll know for sure in a few hours.


----------



## gfgray (Mar 14, 2004)

It could be that your TV has different settings for the TV input and the HDMI input that your Tivo is attached to. I know my Samsung allows this.

For example, the TV Tuner input could have all the Samsung "ClearMotion" interpolation turned on (240Hz framerate). Whereas the HDMI input that your Tivo is connected to could have that stuff turned off (60Hz framerate). Or you could have "Game Mode" turned on for your HDMI input, but not for the TV tuner input. That will disable most image processing to reduce lag.

Check your display settings while you are watching your TV's tuner. Then check the same TV display settings (using your TV remote) while you are watching your Tivo.

It IS POSSIBLE that Samsung could do more image processing for its own tuner than for any of the HDMI inputs. But I don't know whether it does or not.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

gfgray said:


> It could be that your TV has different settings for the TV input and the HDMI input that your Tivo is attached to. I know my Samsung allows this.
> 
> For example, the TV Tuner input could have all the Samsung "ClearMotion" interpolation turned on (240Hz framerate). Whereas the HDMI input that your Tivo is connected to could have that stuff turned off (60Hz framerate). Or you could have "Game Mode" turned on for your HDMI input, but not for the TV tuner input. That will disable most image processing to reduce lag.
> 
> ...


The TV is used as a display device only.
The adjustments provided are overwhelming if you ask me.
I've got the picture "good enough" that my wife doesn't complain.
Some time in the future I'll probably pop for a pro calibration, it was $$$ well spent on my last RPTV. So I'm hoping the same for the Samsung.


----------



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

I ended up ordering the Roamio basic... will see how it will go. I played a little bit with my antenna until I got CW with the best signal as I could (60), and it seems to have done it well for other channels as well so far. It just had to move more down to face the opposite window in my family room.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

houman said:


> I ended up ordering the Roamio basic... will see how it will go. I played a little bit with my antenna until I got CW with the best signal as I could (60), and it seems to have done it well for other channels as well so far. It just had to move more down to face the opposite window in my family room.


60 or higher should give good results recording.
And, with the basic you still have the option of cable...


----------



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

Teeps said:


> 60 or higher should give good results recording.
> And, with the basic you still have the option of cable...


I got the roamio basic and the PQ was definitely better than my Tivo HD (up-par with Samsung Tuner), I also upgraded the drive to a 3TB (pretty easy upgrade!)

Though my TV Antenna has gone to the worst over the last few days no matter where I put it (walls, above ceiling, window) I have bad pixelations in most channels and degraded signal (-10 to -20). I think something has happened with the bad Storms we had over here...

I'll stop by the local Xfinity store tomorrow to see if they have any deals. It will be ironic if I go back to Cable, since I actually had a Roamio Pro for a few days but ended up returning it for the lack of OTA.


----------



## davidg716 (Jan 20, 2015)

recorded quality is definitely lower (more compression, slightly softer picture) than my old 8640hdc which is sad, but i guess i'll live with it.

And yes i am sure its recording in HD.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

davidg716 said:


> recorded quality is definitely lower (more compression, slightly softer picture) than my old 8640hdc which is sad, but i guess i'll live with it.
> 
> And yes i am sure its recording in HD.


The 8640HDC doesn't seem to have an OTA tuner, so I am not sure how it can be compared to the Roamio Basic OTA reception and subsequent PQ. If the 8640HDC looked better, your cableco might have been getting a full-bandwidth feed from your local stations while your OTA signal might be bitstarved due to subchannels, but that is just a guess.

I had an 8460HDC on Time Warner Cable where I live, and it looked terrible, but I am pretty sure that is because of the source signal from TWC, not because the box was incapable of displaying a high quality picture.


----------



## davidg716 (Jan 20, 2015)

ncted said:


> The 8640HDC doesn't seem to have an OTA tuner, so I am not sure how it can be compared to the Roamio Basic OTA reception...


I just realized I was completely off topic. I was comparing the 8640 to my roamio plus. I missed where this thread as about the OTA. I apologize.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

davidg716 said:


> I just realized I was completely off topic. I was comparing the 8640 to my roamio plus. I missed where this thread as about the OTA. I apologize.


No worries. So you're saying the Roamio Plus looks worse than your 8640HDC on your cable provider. That is interesting. Not sure how that could be, but others here might be able to speculate.


----------



## davidg716 (Jan 20, 2015)

ncted said:


> No worries. So you're saying the Roamio Plus looks worse than your 8640HDC on your cable provider. That is interesting. Not sure how that could be, but others here might be able to speculate.


The TiVo recordings, and even live, have a much higher compression rate than the 8640 did. Not saying the 8640 was blu Ray quality or anything but it had a very nice picture. The Roamio has a lot of squiggly lines on edges(probably correctable by reducing sharpness.) Its Not so noticeable when watching on a 55in tv at 8 ft but very noticeable on my projector. I've set the recording quality to "best" and the resolution to 1080p but no difference.

I've also noticed occasional brief pixelation on the bottom 1/8 of the screen during recorded shows, only once or twice per show and only for a second but it can be distracting.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

davidg716 said:


> The TiVo recordings, and even live, have a much higher compression rate than the 8640 did. Not saying the 8640 was blu Ray quality or anything but it had a very nice picture. The Roamio has a lot of squiggly lines on edges(probably correctable by reducing sharpness.) Its Not so noticeable when watching on a 55in tv at 8 ft but very noticeable on my projector. I've set the recording quality to "best" and the resolution to 1080p but no difference.
> 
> I've also noticed occasional brief pixelation on the bottom 1/8 of the screen during recorded shows, only once or twice per show and only for a second but it can be distracting.


I have no explanation for why you are seeing any PQ difference between the Roamio and the Cisco box. Both are presumably getting the same MPEG2 feed from your cable provider (who is?). Out of my depth here, but perhaps someone more knowledgeable could provide some help. This does not sound normal. You may want to start a new thread specifically on this topic.


----------

